
Google Maps Show Faces on Streets - gibsonf1
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=l&hl=en&q=museum&near=San+Francisco,+California,+United+States&ie=UTF8&view=map&ll=37.795975,-122.411039&spn=0.001102,0.00339&t=h&z=19&om=1&layer=c&cbll=37.795452,-122.41116&cbp=1,339.764730637206,0.575088529841333,3
======
davidw
It shows tourist derriers, too:

[http://local.google.com/?ie=UTF8≪=37.823141,-122.416534&spn;=0.042171,0.080338&z;=14&om;=1&layer;=c&cbll;=37.808032,-122.426605&cbp;=1,386.22326215836,0.664006817097904,3](http://local.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=37.823141,-122.416534&spn=0.042171,0.080338&z=14&om=1&layer=c&cbll=37.808032,-122.426605&cbp=1,386.22326215836,0.664006817097904,3)

